# Prepaid Debit card VS Bank



## Dephender (Jul 19, 2013)

I am currently living in mexico. I work on Web Sites and was going to see about opening a bank account here as I just need a way to receive money for my work that is safe for both I and that client at the time. Someone here mentioned prepaid debit cards as an option but I've been under the impression that they are only for purchasing items as opposed to being reloaded online from another card (credit or debit). Which would be recommended for just debit transactions online (for example ebay or a shopping cart/ merchant plugin for my own website)? I thank anyone in advance for their info.


----------



## Bill Gruntleman (Oct 18, 2013)

Your unclear in what you wrote, but every expat should have a bank account in his home country and an ATM card to go along with it for use in Mexico. If the home country is the USA then the optimum choice for the USA account would be Bank of America.

Also you need a PayPal account. This is useful for sending and receiving money anywhere.

As a very very last resort there are the Mexican Banks. If you deal with them and have an account, then people who owe you money within Mexico can simply go to the bank and deposit money into your account. Personally, I do not have any Mexican bank accounts.

But with the above 3 options, you should be able to accomplish what you want to do (by one way or the other)


----------



## Dephender (Jul 19, 2013)

Bill Gruntleman said:


> Your unclear in what you wrote, but every expat should have a bank account in his home country and an ATM card to go along with it for use in Mexico. If the home country is the USA then the optimum choice for the USA account would be Bank of America.
> 
> Also you need a PayPal account. This is useful for sending and receiving money anywhere.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I will begin research in those areas.


----------

